# Ambulance Accidents 2009



## crotchitymedic1986 (Jan 12, 2009)

EMS network maintains an ambulance crash log.  If you have never seen it, you should take a few moments to scroll through the pages to see how many injuries and deaths occur due to ambulance accidents.  I will try to keep some running totals for 2009 on this thread, it should be interesting to see what the totals will be for 2009.

Be safe out there !

Here are the statistics from *1/1/09 to 1/10/09*: 

Ambulance Crashes: 12 

EMS Personnel Injured: 20 

Ems Personnel Killed: 0 

Patient Injured: 0 

Patient Killed: 0 

Other Vehicle Injured: 7 

Other Vehicle Killed: 1 

http://www.emsnetwork.org/cgi-bin/a...rticleLists/defaultambo.html&categoryNums=13& includeSubcats=1


----------



## medic417 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well so far so good I'm not on that list.   Guess I should drive faster and turn siren up louder.


----------



## motownems (Jan 13, 2009)

Defiantly a sobering topic but it is one we need to be aware of. One question though medic1980, what do you mean by "other vehicle injured/killed"? Everyone else stay safe out there.


----------



## crotchitymedic1986 (Jan 13, 2009)

That means the vehicle that struck the ambulance or was struck by the ambulance.

If you think thats sobering here are the numbers from 11/08 & 12/08:

*December Numbers Updated: *

Ambulance crashes: 26 
Ambulance personnel injured: 27 
Ambulance pers. deaths: 0 
Patient Injuries: 7 
Patient Deaths: 1 
Other vehicle injured: 11 
Other vehicle deaths: 5 

*NOVEMBER STATISTICS:*

Ambulance crashes: 21 
Ambulance personnel injured: 21 
Ambulance pers. deaths: 0 
Patient Injuries: 5 
Patient Deaths: 0 
Other vehicle injured: 25 
Other vehicle deaths: 1


----------



## milhouse (Jan 13, 2009)

well i almost wrecked my ambulance a couple weeks ago in a the bad ice storm that hit our area. it was pretty scary, we were leaving our station on a call, heading up the hill by our station got half way up the hill and started sliding backwards. i had the choice of putting it in the ditch or hitting the bridge at the bottom of it, and going off the bridge. luckly i was able to catch the ditch line and stop us from sliding and we were able to cont. on to the call going a different route. 

a week later i found out that each of the surrounding services each wrecked atleast one of there ambulance's due to that ice storm, thankfully no injuries.


----------



## crotchitymedic1986 (Jan 13, 2009)

That is the scariest thing in the world, i had the same experience.  Ice all over the secondary roads, the main roads were fairly clear.  We pulled into a subdivision off of a busy road to turn around.  It was up a hill, half way up, we started sliding back down the hill towards 4 lanes of traffic.  Like you, we were lucky enough to be able to steer it into a yard.


----------

